# Trap on cats with simple mechanism. TESTED



## jimkrum (Jan 5, 2016)

Trap on cats , martens and other stinker. Simple mechanism works great.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was a young twerp I built my own traps for wild rabbit, etc. Mechanism could not be simpler. Video was a little long so I only watched a little, but the idea looks similar to what we used to build Trap door held up by notched stick that victim pushed against to get food.

They are very effective and ubiquitous when I was young. 

Nowadays I am just lazy and buy whatever live trap I need. More often than not after racoons and they would tear up a wood trap.

George


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your "trap video", but "Have-a-Heart" all metal traps offer the same idea, and come in various sizes to catch small chipmunks to larger raccoons. Be safe.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Your video is very detailed. Pretty involved project for a cat trap. 
I have an all metal trap I use to catch raccoons, opossums and armadillos that get in my yard and garden. It's heavy when you add the weight of an animal, but I bet yours is much heavier. 
Lots of wood in your trap.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Toolman50 said:


> Your video is very detailed. Pretty involved project for a cat trap.
> I have an all metal trap I use to catch raccoons, opossums and armadillos that get in my yard and garden. It's heavy when you add the weight of an animal, but I bet yours is much heavier.
> Lots of wood in your trap.


It does not have to be near that complicated. Careful selection of wood keeps the weight down. 

However, I will keep my Havahart.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

So, what are you doing with your neighbor's cats when you catch them?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodchux said:


> Thanks for sharing your "trap video", but "Have-a-Heart" all metal traps offer the same idea, and come in various sizes to catch small chipmunks to larger raccoons. Be safe.


The Havahart traps used to come in larger than the current 15" by 15" now advertised. 

In my Feed & Seed Store incarnation I have sold live traps up to 30" by 30".

George


----------

